# Bad Breeders, Importers and other issues



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

So I know this guy in germany. He was looking for a puppy that he could add to his pack. When he found the right puppy and he contacted the breeder. The breeder said that they had the mother in "Zuchtmiete" and the true owners of the bitch wanted the pup for themselves. 

So he kept looking and found another puppy. Once he brought the pup home he was contacted by the previous breeder if he is still interested. He told them no. A couple of days later the daughter from the breeder called and told him to pick up the puppy (yeah, I know, crazy, how can you tell somebody to come by and pick up a puppy that you never purchased or you are not interested it.) because they wanted to go on a vacation and if he wouldn't pick it up they'd get rid otherwise (mind you, this is a breeder that currently shipped three puppys to an importer to the US and those pups are being offered for a ridiculous amount of money PLUS they were not even 8 weeks old when they got shipped. THAT IS ILLEGAL IN GERMANY!!!!). 
So he drove there and picked up the puppy before something bad could happen. 

The importer from the US is now offering them as 8 week old pups imported from Germany out of German Show Champion Lines. 

This sickens me!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The requirement now is to microchip, so it will be more difficult to ship prior to 8 weeks.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Smithie86 said:


> The requirement now is to microchip, so it will be more difficult to ship prior to 8 weeks.


I know, I am wondering how they pulled it off. I guess there is always a way to work around the system. The breeder just sickens me. Especially the way he was talking about the last pup and how he forced it on the dog handler I know. He sent a statement to the SV about the entire situation but has yet to hear back from them.


----------



## Matetus (Sep 1, 2010)

really idiotic if i can say that way,that isn't a bad breeder that's a puppy mill


----------

